# Humminbird Side Scan



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

*Went out into the bay today and was checking a few spots out. I took some snapshots of what I found. Humminbird 998C SI
b








b








b








b








b













*


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks. been looking @ them. i'm getting one soon - 898Si combo. Poppy


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Its moments like this that i seriously wish i had the money to get my bottom machine out of the stone age :thumbsup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Are the images in the 2nd column from the left coming from where the cursor is?
I've got the great granddaddy of these units, a 747c w/ the QuadraBeam Plus transducer,the new stuff is freaking amazing.......


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

The big screen on the first image is the side scan image starting from the top moving down. The screen to the left is coming from the right side of the screen to the left and its the same for the one below it for normal sonar. Now for as me marking it with the cursor it would be different because the side scan shoots sideways and the down imaging only shoots down below the boat at like a 30 degrees. Now on the first image it worked out because I ran right over it but for the 2nd image it was off to the side so the down imaging didn't pick it up because it wasn't below the boat. Hope this makes sense.
br
br


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very cool. :thumbsup:

Just a minor clarification. The dark areas in the middle represent the time it takes a ping from the transducer to reach the bottom. If the transducer is hull-mounted, the width of this dark area represents the bottom depth. 

For example, when looking at the first image above: The range displayed at the top of the chart is 100', and the water column area takes up about 1/4 (25') of the image on each side. The "bottom machine" depth display of 25' confirms this.

I look forward to more of your scans.

Whack 'um


http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I'm not real sure on that WhackUmStackum this is the second time I have had it out in the water still learning a few things. I know its 100 feet to the left and 100 feet to the right, so that would be 200 feet Total across the screen. If any one knows feel free to update this. Thanks

*Brandon's Low Cost Computer Repair
Free Diagnostics
[email protected]
850-384-8863 or 850-384-TUNE
http://computerrepairspensacola.com/*


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, looks like I have to think in 3D. The "box" I'm asking about is going to be showing the bottom from R to L from the big screen view? If so, where on the big screen does the "history" start?????
Or is the "box" just the dark area for the down imaging?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Ok on the side scan the big screen view... it starts at the top just look at it as if it was laying flat down on the boat and you are driving forward and passing by things. All the history shows behind the top of the screen hope this diagram helps.









*Brandon's Low Cost Computer Repair
Free Diagnostics
[email protected]
850-384-8863 or 850-384-TUNE
http://computerrepairspensacola.com/*


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting images, gotta love the HumminBird. 
The little round object in the first image is a tire. Give me a shout, I'll be happy to dive them and let you know what the rest are....


----------

